# Charlie the Newcastle Fan



## Firky (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0380389/

Check out the credits   now check out the comments (you have to register, I just use www.dodgeit.com to avoid spam)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0380389/board/nest/8585205



> by -  kfitz1976  (Tue May 18 2004 20:54:33 )
> 
> Talk about a black and white striped hole sucking up any talent within 5000 miles and turning them into sh ite players! Oh this movie is going to be so believable a prodigious player found in the slums of Mexican East LA and ends up at Newcastle? I suppose Real Madrid, the MLS or the Mexican league don't exist in this fantasy.
> 
> Anyhow, I think I can smell the ending, they sell him after 2 years to Man U for Philip Neville, Diego Forlan and a 6 pack of Guinness cos Newky Brown Ale tastes like the team plays, pish!!



and it goes on...



> I am from the USA. i want to apologize to everyone on this message board for all the different ways that America has disrespected this sport, starting from renaming it "soccer"


----------



## Rocket Romano (Sep 16, 2005)

The man's an idiot.

Its a trilogy where in the 2nd movie he ends up at Real Madrid


----------

